# Boa updates



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

So those of you who remember me from so long ago might remember my lovely boa, Nagini? Well she now has a little baby friend who may end up being her future boyfriend! ;-)

Meet "Salazar"











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































He is a hypo het for albino male. For those of you who don't speak snake-talk, that means he is hypomelanistic--a gene that removes black from their coloration. And 'heterozygous' means that he carries one of the two genes necessary to produce an albino snake. So if he were to be bred with another het for albino--or a straight up albino, he could produce albino babies. Mix albino with hypo and you get sunglow boas..and those are gorgeous!  You need sunglasses to look at them! 


He's eaten twice since we got him and is doing great. He's totally high strung though so we don't handle him too much. He's just a baby after all! He thinks everything wants to eat him! 

Meanwhile our darling Nagini is getting bigger and more gold! She's showing more signs of possibly being a jungle gene, despite being low expressive. We'll have to try to prove her out when she's old enough. She's a year and a half now and just hit 4'1"






































Anyway, that's the update on my boas~ :lol: Can't wait to see them just get bigger and bigger! Surprised Nagini is already so long at this age. She's going to be a big girl!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Snakes are awesome what are you feeding him I am just wondering do you really plan on breeding them.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Both eat frozen thawed rodents from a local breeder who humanely euthanizes them. Nagini is currently eating two medium rats at a time, the baby boa is eating medium mice or rat pups. 

Definitely plan on breeding Salazar. Nagini, maybe. I would like to prove her out to see if she really is a jungle or just a pretty normal. Both of them need two or so more years to grow up before anything like that happens though!


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

i love snakes and yours are beautiful!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds lovely even for the food.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for not feeding live rodents. I can not tell you how proud I am to see a snake owner who understands both the safety of their reptiles and the humane methods of feeding them. From a rodent lover, we appreciate it ^-^

And on that note people who have fed live honestly don't understand the risks. I have seen grown rats take out eyes and even kill smaller snakes. In the wild a grown rat will hunt and eat baby snakes because they do have high prey drives and those sold as feeders are often poorly bred and aggressive which is a high risk for feeding live. It's just not safe nor humane.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I absolutely agree. I've had to treat snakes for injuries related to feeding. A live animal is going to fight for it's life, it will do damage. In the wild snakes eat live, but they are able to escape if things turn nasty--not possible in a small enclosure. Frozen is better all around. 

I'm a rodent lover too. I had a sweet little mouse I rescued from a school science project that failed and she lived with us for several years! I just can't help but love all the animals, carnivores included, lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I love all animals except parasites!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I use to have a little corn snake myself named Corny (how original) that I saved from petco. she was a baby and near death, ice cold and so skinny I could see her spine sticking out. Sadly though after she recovered my mother made me give her to my science teacher because she hates snakes. I know she got a got home though because he had like five corn snakes of his own with HUGE tanks built into the walls with their own internal environments (depending on their species. Had some Boas too even a green tree boa) Still miss her to pieces, she had such a CUTE face. Maybe one day I'll get another now that I have my own place.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I use to have a little corn snake myself named Corny (how original) that I saved from petco. she was a baby and near death, ice cold and so skinny I could see her spine sticking out. Sadly though after she recovered my mother made me give her to my science teacher because she hates snakes. I know she got a got home though because he had like five corn snakes of his own with HUGE tanks built into the walls with their own internal environments (depending on their species. Had some Boas too even a green tree boa) Still miss her to pieces, she had such a CUTE face. Maybe one day I'll get another now that I have my own place.


That was so nice and selfless.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Corn snakes are totally cute. Great eaters too, never have a problem with them being picky. Glad you were able to help save her!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your snakes are beautiful!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I have a ball python, and his strength amazes me. I can't imagine how strong the bigger snakes are.
Love the hypos, though I'm more of a dark snake person (like this guy- ouch at the price tag though). 

I love how stubborn they seem. If my little dude is going somewhere he shouldn't and I pull him away, he gets so frustrated! :lol:


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful! I especially love the male. At first look I thought he was a Hogg Island, but with so many color mutations coming out... Awesome! I've been getting an itch again to get me legless critter again, was thinking a trio of garters?? Good luck with them


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Wow, I have a ball python, and his strength amazes me. I can't imagine how strong the bigger snakes are.
> Love the hypos, though I'm more of a dark snake person (like this guy- ouch at the price tag though).
> 
> I love how stubborn they seem. If my little dude is going somewhere he shouldn't and I pull him away, he gets so frustrated! :lol:


Boas are so incredibly different than pythons. Even a boa of the same size as a ball is often wayyy stronger! :shock: It's very cool stuff. They are more active as well, and that often makes them seem more intelligent. You can just see them thinking as they try to escape ;-)

Dark boas are cool. We're suckers for contrast, which I know he doesn't have, but his offspring will(if we hit any sunglows!)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> Corn snakes are totally cute. Great eaters too, never have a problem with them being picky. Glad you were able to help save her!


She was very delicate though, I know people will call me crazy but she was very ladylike. I imagine if she was a person she would have been a ballerina dancer. She just had a very intent beautiful movement to her from moving her head to taking food to climbing her logs.


----------

